
Inside the Massive 711M Record Onliner Spambot Dump - robin_reala
https://www.troyhunt.com/inside-the-massive-711-million-record-onliner-spambot-dump/
======
shostack
Things I Dread/Appreciate Seeing in my Inbox #47: "Have I been pwned?"

Such a valuable free service.
[https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

Just got my notification about this one today [sigh]

------
StavrosK
Does anyone have the password section of the dataset? My email address is in
the list, but I care more about which (if any) of my passwords was exposed.

~~~
mkane848
I believe there's a new section of the site where you can enter the password
and see if it's been pwned, it should've been updated to include this latest
dump.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh wow, what? Why would anyone encourage this? The data is out there, it's a
public dataset, just show me the password or a hash of it or something.

~~~
carbocation
The site does say "Do not send any password you actively use to a third-party
service - even this one!"

------
rdiddly
I suppose I shouldn't be surprised (since this is a list of pwned data), but
it's sad how, out of all the passwords shown, every single one sucks balls.
steve123? C'mon guys!

------
reimertz
1\. Used the password for the email? Change it!

2\. Used the password everywhere? Change them all!

